# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm hộ chiếu giá rẻ và nhanh chóng..

## TuanSeo

Thứ bảy, 16 Tháng 4 2011 10:12 

Hồ sơ làm hộ chiếu, làm hộ chiếu giá rẻ, bao gồm các tài  liệu sau:

- 01 tờ khai làm hộ chiếu theo mẫu quy định.
-          04 ảnh mới chụp, cỡ 4x6 cm, mặt nhìn thẳng, đầu để trần, phông nền màu trắng.
*Đối với trẻ em dưới 14 tuổi:*-          Tờ khai đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu theo mẫu quy định (kể cả cấp chung hộ chiếu với mẹ, cha hoặc cấp riêng) phải được Công an xã, phường, thị trấn nơi trẻ em đó thường trú hoặc tạm trú xác nhận và đóng dấu giáp lai ảnh.
-          Trường hợp đề nghị cấp chung hộ chiếu với mẹ hoặc cha thì nộp 01 bản sao giấy khai sinh (mang theo bản chính để đối chiếu) và 04 ảnh cỡ 3x4 cm.
-          Trường hợp đề nghị cấp riêng hộ chiếu thì nộp 01 tờ khai theo mẫu quy định (mẹ, cha khai và ký tên vào tờ khai); 01 bản sao giấy khai sinh và 4 ảnh cỡ 4x6 cm.
-          Trường hợp không còn mẹ, cha thì mẹ, cha nuôi hoặc người đỡ đầu (có giấy tờ chứng minh là người đỡ đầu hoặc mẹ, cha nuôi hợp pháp) khai và ký tên vào tờ khai.
*Các bước làm hộ chiếu như sau:*
Người làm hộ chiếu nộp hồ sơ đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu tại Bộ phận tiếp nhận và trả kết quả Phòng Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh Công an tỉnh, thành phố trực thuộc Trung ương theo một trong 3 cách sau đây:-          Người làm hộ chiếu trực tiếp nộp hồ sơ:
Tờ khai làm hộ chiếu không phải xác nhận của Công an xã, phường, thị trấn nơi thường trú hoặc tạm trú. Khi đến nộp hồ sơ phải xuất trình chứng minh nhân dân để đối chiếu.

 Riêng đối với trường hợp tạm trú, khi đến nộp hồ sơ cần phải xuất trình "Giấy chứng nhận tạm trú"; nếu không có "Giấy chứng nhận tạm trú" thì phải xin xác nhận của Công an xã, phường, thị trấn nơi tạm trú.
-          Làm hộ chiếu trong trường hợp ủy thác cho cơ quan, tổ chức có tư cách pháp nhân nộp hồ sơ:
Người ủy thác khai và ký tên vào tờ khai đề nghị cấp, sửa đổi hộ chiếu theo mẫu quy định, có dấu giáp lai ảnh và xác nhận của Thủ trưởng cơ quan, tổ chức được ủy thác.
Cơ quan, tổ chức được ủy thác có công văn gửi Công an tỉnh, đề nghị giải quyết. Nếu đề nghị giải quyết cho nhiều người thì phải kèm danh sách những người ủy thác, có chữ ký, đóng dấu của Thủ trưởng cơ quan, tổ chức được ủy thác.
Cán bộ, nhân viên của cơ quan, tổ chức được ủy thác khi nộp hồ sơ đề nghị cấp, sửa đổi hộ chiếu của người ủy thác phải xuất trình giấy giới thiệu của cơ quan, tổ chức, chứng minh nhân dân của bản thân và của người ủy thác để kiểm tra, đối chiếu.
-          Người làm hộ chiếu gửi hồ sơ và đề nghị nhận kết quả qua đường bưu điện:
Tờ khai làm hộ chiếu phải được Công an xã, phường, thị trấn nơi thường trú hoặc tạm trú xác nhận và đóng dấu giáp lai ảnh kèm theo bản photocopy chứng minh nhân dân.
Địa điểm, cách thức gửi hồ sơ qua đường bưu điện thực hiện theo hướng dẫn của Tập đoàn Bưu chính viễn thông Việt Nam.
*Cán bộ quản lý xuất nhập cảnh tiếp nhận hồ sơ kiểm tra tính pháp lý và nội dung hồ sơ:*-          Trường hợp hồ sơ đã đầy đủ, hợp lệ thì viết giấy biên nhận trao cho người nộp và yêu cầu nộp lệ phí cho cán bộ thu lệ phí. Cán bộ thu lệ phí nhận tiền, viết biên lai thu tiền và giao giấy biên nhận cùng biên lai thu tiền cho người nộp hồ sơ.
-          Trường hợp hồ sơ thiếu, hoặc không hợp lệ thì cán bộ tiếp nhận hồ sơ hướng dẫn để người đến nộp hồ sơ làm lại cho kịp thời;
Thời gian tiếp nhận hồ sơ: Từ thứ 2 đến thứ 7 hàng tuần (ngày lễ nghỉ).
2. Nhận hộ chiếu tại tại Bộ phận tiếp nhận và trả kết quả Phòng Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh Công an tỉnh, thành phố trực thuộc Trung ương:
-          Người làm hộ chiếu trực tiếp nhận kết quả đưa giấy biên nhận, biên lai thu tiền và xuất trình chứng minh nhân dân để đối chiếu. Cán bộ, nhân viên của cơ quan, tổ chức được ủy thác khi nhận hộ chiếu của người ủy thác phải đưa giấy biên nhận, xuất trình giấy giới thiệu của cơ quan, tổ chức, chứng minh nhân dân của bản thân và của người ủy thác để kiểm tra, đối chiếu;
-          Cán bộ trả kết quả kiểm tra và yêu cầu người đến nhận hộ chiếu ký nhận, trả hộ chiếu cho người đến nhận hộ chiếu.
-          Thời gian trả hộ chiếu: Từ thứ 2 đến thứ 7 hàng tuần (ngày lễ nghỉ).
*
            CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN COEUS VIỆT NAM - TỔ CHỨC ĐẠI DIỆN SỞ HỮU TRÍ TUỆ*
 Số 142, Ngõ 169, Phố Tây Sơn, Đống đa, Hà nội, Tel : (04) 3533.5122 ; Fax : (04) 3533.5122; Email: [email]info@coeus.vn

----------

